# Maximizing profits from cellphones



## cmiller92 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok, so I came across this listing on fleebay and had a idea on how to possibly maximize profits on cell phones! So here it goes! 

Disassemble the phones completely. Usually there are two boards, one containing all the surface mount parts, and then one that is just the keypad. Keep the component board for processing because number from the forum seem to agree that 75% to 80% of the PMs are in the components. Sell the keypad board because fleebayers go crazy for the shiny plated gold.

You still get a decent number of PMs and a nice return off of fleebay.

Maybe this is what he did?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cell-Phone-...258?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item417ba4d512


----------



## niteliteone (Jan 23, 2014)

Almost every cell phone I have messed with only has 1 board with the gold button foils on one side and the electronics on the other.
That would kind of negate your idea :roll: 
Better off to sell them untouched or process them yourself to maximize profits 8) 
You will never make enough money tearing them apart to pay for the labor of tearing them apart and then selling the parts.
Just my lazy opinion :lol:


----------



## Pantherlikher (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey... if you wish to do work for free....I have over 100 cell phones to tare down...Then process...
Just sayin.

B.S.
... never enough time to be lazy... but I try.


----------



## cmiller92 (Jan 24, 2014)

I could have sworn that a few phones I tore apart had two boards but that was a while ago, so very possibly I could be mistaken. Like I said, it was just a thought. 

Thanks for the response niteliteone!  

Pantherlikher, when I get back home and finish my phones I will do yours….haha. :mrgreen:


----------

